# Mandarin pollination?



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got a mesage on the answering machine the other day a local mandarin farmer was interested in putting bees in his groves it sounded like he was looking for a cut of the honey to sell in his farmstand I have zero experience with mandarins is this a normal situation? I was under the impression that most mandarins do not need bees and some actually do not want them do to increased seed count I know the grove he has it is an old one so probably not the newer seedless variety but are they good producers of honey normally and what would be a typical deal in a situation like this ? I have not called him back yet I wanted to get more information and appear informed any advise given would be much appreciated thank you


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Citrus doesn't need bee pollination. It may still be worth your while depending on how much honey he wants but that's a getting down to brass tacks deal.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Cow. nice to see you back.


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

Flyer Jim said:


> Cow. nice to see you back.


Thank you. Good to be back and surprised to be remembered!


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

cow pollinater said:


> Citrus doesn't need bee pollination. It may still be worth your while depending on how much honey he wants but that's a getting down to brass tacks deal.


So what is a fair honey cut in this situation and what is the bee density needed how many per acre?


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

You only need 1 hive 2 at the most per acre. He should be paying you for pollination service you shouldn't be giving him a cut of the honey. You're right they don't need bees but it would improve his yield. If you return his call ask what he is paying for pollination services if he's not willing to pay I wouldn't bother. If you do go for it don't set any bees down until the trees have 10% blooms or better otherwise the bees will hit on something else and not bother with the manderins.


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I would steer clear. People that know what they're doing and need pollination services are willing to pay for it - they don't ask you to do it free and expect a cut of the honey.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Like I said I haven't talked to him yet but that was the jist I got from the message that he was interested in some honey I know he is very new to the farming game he married into the orchard and the old owner has passed away I have never seen bees in this orchard before so what would be a fair pollination fee and as far as the honey wholesale price to him?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Be careful with advice from afar. I know a bit about the area your talking about, just finding yards can be tough and expensive. If you have a grower willing, and can use the forage, take that into consideration. You should also look at the CSBA survey on pollination fees. If I recall the going rate on citrus was 25-35 per hive. Not a lot of money. But if you can use the feed for the bees and the honey it may be worth it. 
In that area after almonds its heck to find forage. Unless your perfectly happy with your current situation, listen close and see if you can make it a win win deal. While you may not like the deal, rest assured there are 100k hives in the area who are looking for parking spots hes one phone call from a lot of options.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lazybhoney thank you this is more of what I was thinking I was hoping I could get some more cali beeks to chime in on this or someone with similar experience


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

lazybhoney have you ever run pollination in that area or on citrus?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

No, but one of my partners does, ours are on Ammonds, but right now they are in the hills 5 miles north of Oroville. Just got back from 2 weeks out there. As soon as ammonds are done, the need to be moved out of the orchards. Too cold to move into Wyoming or the Dakotas yet. So you have limited options. If you could pick up another month on Citrus in the valley it beats the snot out of feeding them. Most locations in the hills of the area are already spoken for, so a good look at your options is in order. I know of at least 10,000 hives that never leave the area, and would be glad to do it for a cut of honey, Kohnens, Oliveraz, Ward and Hill, Pankratz and several others are right there in the area and those are just the guys who want to stay local if they can. Heck if jakes not interested, let me know, I could do it and delay our move back here!


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Makes sense was just curious. Used to run pollination contracts in the southeast quit doing it was more trouble than it was worth. As far as citrus honey some years were good but more years were not but that was in the southeast not the west. Ran into a blight that really messed it up I've wondered if they had any similar problems out west.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

My understanding is blight is not yet a huge issue, but they are nervous......its a lot different region than ours. when the forage is gone, its a wasteland. if you don't have locations in the hills, you suffer hard in the valley. Lots of feed most years, and finding a holding yard nowdays is a tough job. Maybe Keith will chime in, But my point was simple, if you have a guy with citrus looking, make sure before you pass him off. You can still negotiate a bit on ammonds, but after that there is a huge glut of hives with no homes quite yet.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for satisfying my curiosity lazybhoney.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cow pollinater said:


> Thank you. Good to be back and surprised to be remembered!


You are well remembered, by some. And remembered well too. Good to know you are still with us.

Aren't mandarin oranges supposed to be seedless? The folks that grow them commercially don't want bees around them, if that's the case.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Unless they are raising them for juice.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Depends on the variety some are seedless some are not


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

For what its worth I spent 2 hours on the phone yesterday with a Orland beekeeper who runs 20k hives. He mentioned he was buying a be operation after ammond at 300 a hive, My comment was "are you nuts" anyone can get them for 175? Heck I bought 2 loads at 150.


His answer, "they come with yards" so he was willing to pay an extra 125.00 a hive if it came with location. 30 miles from Oroville. 

You know what they say "location, location, location"


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

You know what they say "location, location, location"[/QUOTE]

Aint that the truth thanks for the info


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

I place mating nucs all over N cal on mandarins. Bees don't ever make honey since there are thousands of hives around but it sure does keep them busy from robbing.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Rak this is an area up in the foothills I know it very well there are no other hives at least visably that I have seen do you think with less pressure they could pull off a decent crop?


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Depends on the acreage. If its a small 10-30 acre orchard the chances are slim. Also depends on the weather. The dry springs don't help the orange blooms.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Rak I appreciate your advise and experience


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

What about the pesticides that he is going to use on the citrus trees?
Being a new owner does he know the how to? Do you need to educate him
around your bees just in case that he uses them? I don't think the previous owner
was an organic farmer, just a guess.


----------



## liljake83 (Jul 2, 2013)

Update to this thread for those that care I talked to the grower today what he wants is any honey produced to be sold back to him in buckets or barrels so he could bottle it label it and sell it at his farm stand


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds like it could work out well for you. I wish you the best!


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

well thats a double win!


----------

